# Processed Film Scanning, where?



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently sent a roll of 120 film to Miller's to be processed. I mainly wanted the images scanned to a disc so I could have digital copies to work with. They called me when they received the order to tell me that they were able to process the film but scanning would cost ~$18 per frame and another place quoted ~$50 per scan per frame. They said I needed a 100 byte scan if I planned to enlarg the pic to a 16x20 are people really paying these prices? I don't really want to buy my own scanner since this is just a once in a while thing but c'mon!


----------



## Alpha (Mar 15, 2011)

A 100mb scan is actually not that big for a 6x7cm frame, to be honest. Most competent labs will charge quite bit for high quality scans. You may be able to find a mini-lab that is 120 capable and cheap, but I wouldn't do a 16x20 enlargement from it.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

So people Actually pay these prices? How can they afford to shoot film?


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> I recently sent a roll of 120 film to Miller's to be processed. I mainly wanted the images scanned to a disc so I could have digital copies to work with. They called me when they received the order to tell me that they were able to process the film but scanning would cost ~$18 per frame and another place quoted ~$50 per scan per frame. They said I needed a 100 byte scan if I planned to enlarg the pic to a 16x20 are people really paying these prices? I don't really want to buy my own scanner since this is just a once in a while thing but c'mon!



Well at $18 a scan.  If you do about 4 rolls thats the price of the best flat bed film scanner that I know of, Epson V750pro ($735 right now).  Unfortunately Nikon just quit making the Super CoolScan  9000, so the price on available units have gone up 50 to 100% above previous retail.  I have a Nikon SC 5000, but thats 35mm and smaller.  It is now worth more used than when I bought it.  Buy a good margin too.  For my 120 / 220 film I use an Epson 4990pro flat bed scanner.  About 2 models older than the V750pro.  It does a good job, but obviously not as good as a drum scan.  For $18 not sure what type of scan they are talking, if its a flat scan then its too much (probably an auto scan through their processor), if its drum then its a fair price.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

What makes a film scanner different from a regular scanner? Like my printer/scanner.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> What makes a film scanner different from a regular scanner? Like my printer/scanner.


 
You have to have a light shine through the film. They have a light source on one side and the sensor on the other. Most printer / scanners units are reflective. They do make less expensive film scanners. Some as low as $150. I just listed the Epson, because as far as I know its the best of the flat bed scanners and has the best chance of giving you large size enlargements. Obviously the less expensive ones normally do not have the quality or features of the more expensive units. I have not been watching scanners so not sure if there is maybe a good lower priced unit out there.  I have been waiting for the Epson V750pro's replacement.  But its been out a while and not so sure a replacement is being considered.  Especially since film is not as popular as it once was.


----------



## Ron G (Mar 15, 2011)

benhasajeep said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > What makes a film scanner different from a regular scanner? Like my printer/scanner.
> ...


 
Hi there.I grew up in Eastbrook and used to buy flowers for my mom from Clewleys when she was still alive.I live in Connecticut now.
I have used Microtek scanners for many years and they still have some nice scanners with transparency adapters available for great prices on ebay.If you wait your turn you can do very well.
I would buy one and scan my film and if you see something that needs to be done at a higher resolution you could send that negative off to your lab of choice and pay the price only for the scans that you choose.Ron G


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

Are all 120 films not the same size? Every place I call ask me what size it is. I tell the 120 and they say, "no, that is the type". How do I know if it is 4x5, 6x7?

Edit: I just measured. It is right around 5.7cmx8.2cm. So a 6x9 scan would cover it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Are all 120 films not the same size? Every place I call ask me what size it is. I tell the 120 and they say, "no, that is the type". How do I know if it is 4x5, 6x7?
> 
> Edit: I just measured. It is right around 5.7cmx8.2cm. So a 6x9 scan would cover it.


 
120 film itself has a standard width (220 film is the same width as well, just longer overall length of film). The camera will determine how long each frame is. 4.5, 6,7,8 or 9 cm. There is even a couple MF panoramic camera that I think go to 12cm?? I have Bronica SQ cameras. My film backs determine how large the frame is. I have a 4.5x6 and 6x6 backs for it.  For 120 and 220 films (different backs).

Deppending on the flat bed scanner deppends on how many frame of MF film it will do in a single scan. Some may only do 1 MF frame while others may do 2 or more. Basically it deppends on how large the film scanning area is. The scanning area for normal scanning may be 8 1/2 by 11, but the transparency adaptor or lid may only cover half the flat bed area. It deppends on how the scanner is built. My first scanner a long time ago was a microtek and it would only scan a strip of 5 35mm frames. It worked by whats called a transparency adaptor. Which was just a light unit that shined down through the film. And the scanner would use its sensor to read the frames where the light was shining through.


----------



## compur (Mar 15, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Are all 120 films not the same size?



All 120 films are the same size but different cameras create different frame sizes on the film.  Most popular 120 formats are 6x4.5cm, 6x6cm, 6x7cm and 6x9cm.  There are others.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

All of this has me thinking about just buying a scanner. Not too expensive but just something to get them online. Like... Epson Perfection V600 Photo Scanner - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. or something around that price.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 15, 2011)

The Super Coolscan 9000 is cool but prone to breakage. There are more moving parts (it moves both the film and the CCD) and the focusing element can be temperamental. I think it's too fussy for a piece of equipment that expensive. If I were going to spend that much I would just buy a used Flextight. The Epsons are very good.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> All of this has me thinking about just buying a scanner. Not too expensive but just something to get them online. Like... Epson Perfection V600 Photo Scanner - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. or something around that price.



Yea, for the price its a pretty decent unit.  I have read reviews that said although its not as good as the more expensive units V700 and V750 it is the best of the low cost units.  I also read that it does work better with Vue Scan software.   If you do get one.  Almost all people realize that you will get better results by fine tuning the height of the film holders.  Basically fine tuning the focus.  I did it with strips of tape in several area.  Basically a trial and error method until I got a height that seemed to be sharpest.  It does make a difference.  It will take some time but well worth the effort.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

Alpha said:


> The Super Coolscan 9000 is cool but prone to breakage. There are more moving parts (it moves both the film and the CCD) and the focusing element can be temperamental. I think it's too fussy for a piece of equipment that expensive. If I were going to spend that much I would just buy a used Flextight. The Epsons are very good.



Prices for new ones are way up too.  I saw 2 today.  1 for $4,995, and another for $7,999.  Stores that have new ones left are trying to make a killing on the ones left.  Even my Super Coolscan 5000 is worth more used than I paid for it going by ebay prices.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 15, 2011)

benhasajeep said:


> eric-holmes said:
> 
> 
> > All of this has me thinking about just buying a scanner. Not too expensive but just something to get them online. Like... Epson Perfection V600 Photo Scanner - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. or something around that price.
> ...


 That's the scanner I use (V600).  I recently did some tests with tape, raising the carrier and raising the lid (same effect as lowering the carrier) - I found that for my scanner anyway, it was already as good as it was going to get from the factory.  Moving the carrier in either direction gave me unsatisfactory results, so - no tape for me.  

You may get better results from the V700 or V750, but the V600 is hard to beat for the price.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > eric-holmes said:
> ...



What film have you done in your?  If you have done any 120 or 220 how did it come out.  I saw that the 120 holder has a flattener.  Reviews said it helped with curling.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've only scanned 35mm in mine...  I haven't used the 120 holder or the flattener for it yet.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I've only scanned 35mm in mine...  I haven't used the 120 holder or the flattener for it yet.


Want to?


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I've only scanned 35mm in mine... I haven't used the 120 holder or the flattener for it yet.
> ...


I will for

.


.


.


.


.


$17.99 a frame.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha touché


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 16, 2011)

eric-holmes said:


> Haha touché


 
Hahaha, I take it my forum member discount didn't please you. 

If your still shooting 120. It think grabbing your own scanner for $200 is probably not such a bad deal. And like others have said. If you have a frame you really want done as best as possible. Then send out just that 1 frame to have a good drum scan done. This way you can digitize your 120, but not pay a fortune to do it. And when you do get that special frame. Then you spend for the best scan available. Save money and have all scanned.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 16, 2011)

I contacted Millers today. They say if I could fit it on a masking card it would cost $5 but a full negative scan is $18. They haven't ever specified of that is per frame or roll so I am waiting on them to email me back.

Edit: emailed received back. That is $5 per cut negative if using a mask. I wonder why the price difference. They have an option in some of their processing that only costs $5 per 120 roll using a long scan but apparently my negatives aren't eligible for that.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 16, 2011)

And there is no guarantee that the $5 scan is any better than what you can do at home!  Never heard the term long scan.  Not sure what they mean.  At $5 for a roll of 120 it is obviously something automatic though with little or no human interface.  At $5 a frame your break even is only 3-4 rolls of 120.  And your time of course.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about the long roll scan either. But for only $5 it would be worth it. That way you could at least see what you have. They didn't list any specifics.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 16, 2011)

Eric, why not build your own light table so that you can pick and choose what you want to have printed/scanned?

Here is a link for the plexiglass  https://www.estreetplastics.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=101

knock together a frame and some lights for underneath (full spectrum aquarium lights should do fine, if you're going to digitize then you can color correct later) and you should be good to go.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the idea man. I'm pretty good a diy things so I'll give it a go.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 22, 2011)

epson v500 anyone?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2011)

Miller's is not working under the paradigm that you desire...you need to have the work done at a developing lab that understands the need for a digitized image at a fair price for an entire roll. Some place like this one: North Coast Photographic Services

$11.95 for a roll of 35mm, $11.95 for a roll of 120, and $23.90 for a roll of 220 film. If you need individual frames scanned at really high resolution, then you can do so. From North Coast, you'll get your 120 images scanned for about a dollar per frame, from film that is as clean and dust free as it is ever going to be--the day it was developed!!!


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 28, 2011)

Thread revive!


What about the V500 vs. V600? Not much price difference. Any performance difference?


----------



## guajero (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a super huge list but check out this list of photo labs that do medium format. My bet would be on photoworks sf being a good value. The Darkroom.com is also a good lab.


----------



## Pgeobc (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, if it helps. I use an Epson V-750 Pro with fluid scanning and that is what has done it for me. I tried the dry scans using the frames that came with the scanner, but they were only "just" OK. Then I tried the frames made by Better Scanning, both with and without the glass. The glass is a real help and both of the Better Scanning methods beat the out-or-the-box Epson holders.

However, the V750 comes with special fluid scanning holders. If you bought one of the lesser models, you would end up getting one of the fluid mounting holders anyway, I think. The fluid tray comprises a plastic holding unit base with a line-up grid, onto which one puts the actual glass fluid tray. The negs or pos are put on with fluid and covered with optical Mylar. Works like a dream.


----------

